# documentation template



## mace (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello,

When I look at the free BSD handbook, I find it a very good design.
I see similar design also on scientific pages.
(index, headlines, navigation prev, next etc)
I would like to use this structure on a webpage. Is it a template or a latex layout or how is this kind of manual pages generated ?


----------



## tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

I think this pretty much covers it: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/fdp-primer/index.html.

Also read the doc @ freebsd.org mailing list, I remember that a couple of weeks ago someone asked a similar question.


----------

